# New Logo for my Business



## Destin (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey guys.. I had a friend who's a graphic designer make me a new logo for my business. Whaddya think?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 15, 2017)

Not bad; definitely a lot better than most we see here.  My only thought is that the fond used for your name might not be ideal; depending on what the background is, it may be hard to make out the letters; especially the 's' which could also be a 'g' at first glance.


----------



## Designer (Mar 15, 2017)

Right.  Your name is not easy to read.  Also; why make "photography" so small?  The orange print on black nearly disappears.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 15, 2017)

Great art!  The Double D's with the button and lens is genius. The fonts ... not so much.  I'd make your name and Photography of the same color.  That way it will read as one, linked, inseparable element.  You have enough artistic flair in the Double D's, make the name solid, strong and easily readable.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2017)

Destin Danger...he's the cousin of Austin Powers, right? lol. ( "_Danger is my middle name, baby _! " )

Agree with Gary, the double D's are the graphic hook; the typeface used for your name is too much-make your name clearly,clearly legible and this is an okay card. Cutesy fonts on the name, but then a simple sans serif font for the word Photography doesn't make sense to this old dog. As tirediron mentioned, the S does read as a G, in most ways.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 15, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Great art!  The Double D's with the button and lens is genius. The fonts ... not so much.  I'd make your name and Photography of the same color.  That way it will read as one, linked, inseparable element.  You have enough artistic flair in the Double D's, make the name solid, strong and easily readable.


 
 Glad you pointed out what the double D's were I totally didn't see it. I agree with what you and the others have suggested about the fonts


----------



## Designer (Mar 15, 2017)

Destin said:


> Whaddya think?


I juried a Graphic Design class final project when I was in design school, so I know how sensitive some graphic designers can be.


----------



## anngrant (Mar 25, 2017)

Beautifully! I love the combo of colors!


----------

